# Wireless Backup Camera System



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

It claims to have a 100' reception distance. I figured if I could get 1/2 of that I'd be good. This 2.4ghz wireless backup camera system is not too bad. It does say it has the 100' reception in "clear line of sight". After mounting it and setting it up, I find it works for backing up (top speed is what? MPH?) but it is a little choppy going down the road. I will probably get an external antenna to mount to the top of the cab of the truck like one of the magnet mount CB antennas. This should give me better reception while at speed. The wiring is into the headlight system and the camera and monitor turn on when I turn on my marker lights (one click on the headlight switch). The monitor is mounted to the dashboard and the receiver box and little antenna is mounted out of sight behind the driver's side visor.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice! does it give you much of a "wide" angle of view? How far out from the bumper do you have it set to view? Are they affordable?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> Nice! does it give you much of a "wide" angle of view? How far out from the bumper do you have it set to view? Are they affordable?


I have it set to view about 2 feet away from the bumper all the way to about 1 car length back (thats where my rear slide out would need for clearance). It shows the entire width of the camper if not a bit more.
* Waterproof * Night Vision * 110°Color CCD * 7" TFT * 
I got this new from eBay (of course) and it was $218.95 + shipping.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info. Ill check them out.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool mod.
Do you think it could be hooked up to my in dash navi-system monitor instead of the one shown.
I have seen someone hook up their dvd player on a switch to one.(for when your parked)
I wouldn't mind doing both.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

That looks great







Now I am going to have to convince my DH we need one. I think it's a great "insurance" feature!

Would Black and White do just as well? Or do you loose clarity with B&W?

HEIDI


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This monitor is color (I don't know if b&w would effect the clarity). This reciever box has an additional input for either another camera (for hitching up) or to hook up to a dvd player (for the kids etc...) It even comes with the patch cord to hook it up to the dvd player if you so wish.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, that's a pretty intrusive installation on your dash there







But if you're cool with the holes, then sweet!







I'm sure this will be a big help.



3ME said:


> Cool mod.
> Do you think it could be hooked up to my in dash navi-system monitor instead of the one shown.
> I have seen someone hook up their dvd player on a switch to one.(for when your parked)
> I wouldn't mind doing both.


My Nav has an auxillary input for the middle seat where the kiddies can connect an XBox or whatever. If your's has an AUX input then there should be a way to tap into this.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

4 tiny holes in the dash of a 1988 truck thats paid for? I don't mind it too much, especially when I can fill them and cover them if I ever decide to get rid of the truck. Yeah, it works for me. And the Sirius Radio goes into many vehicles so that may make the visual a little cluttered. When I can get a 2008 it will have the camera built in, but they didn't even have backup cams in 1988


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a wife.....thats my back up camera


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have a wife.....thats my back up camera


I do too. And after experiencing her "help" thats is EXACTLY why she bought me this backup camera system


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Wow, that's a pretty intrusive installation on your dash there


Yeah, I was going to ask how you see over all that c-rap when you're driving


----------



## slik4x4 (Sep 5, 2007)

hello everyone, this is my first post and i think this is a great site. will post my info in the new members section, but thought i might be able to answer some questions here.
first, if your nav system has a yellow rca aux plug input, anything with a yellow rca output will hook up to it and be visible. 
second, if you currently have a b&w monitor, you can buy just the camera, but by a b&w one. it is best to match systems. b&w has some advantages to color. the lines of resolution on a b&w will be higher, and night time viewing will be better. most of these cameras have ir iluminators wich are picked up better with b&w. 
color is going to look better during the day and look more "normal". 
edge performance systems makes a camera wich plugs into a 4 wire trailer plug on your TV and uses this wiring to transmit the signal over. i was always thinking that this could be easily adapted to work on the back of the camper also. you could unhook it and mount it on the truck for hooking up the TT. then once the TT is hooked up, mount it on the back of the TT
and wire up a connection to your wiring on the back of the TT. if your TV is a diesel, you have the added advantage of the edge system which can greatly improve the performance of your rig. i am sure by now other companies have come up with something similar. as far as the range of the wireless unit, even just installing the antenna part inside your topper and not in the cab will greatly increase the range. metal is not very wireless friendly. i am not a very good writer, but i hope i have help answer a few questions.

happy camping,

slik4x4


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That sure is sweet Paul








Where did you purchase it from

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HootBob said:


> That sure is sweet Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don,
I got it from eBay. If you go to eBay check out *Item number: 260152119239*. This is exactly the same system I got and the guy we bought it from. I was worried about the shipping overseas but believe it or not it only took a couple of days. I was REALLY impressed.
Paul


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice. I bought one a while ago, but we still haven't put it on yet.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice setup I have been thinking about getting something like what you have. I would like to have 2 cameras one behind the trailer and one behind the TV to make hitching up easier. I like your web site and found the State towing laws interesting but I found the chart very hard to read kinda blends into the background. Thanks for the info.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's my question...







We use a laptop in the TV for Streets&Trips. So, I know we can use a web cam... but is there a web cam that could be remotely mounted, and could you run a USB cable that length?







Or, maybe find a wireless camera that would transmit to a USB receiver? I'm going to have to go do some searching, it sure would be nice to have a camera on the back of the 5er!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

OBcanOB said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not too sure about that. Now you have me thinking...Would a USB cable lose it's speed and data transmission over that length? The USB cable would have to travel about 5 feet for the length of the cab, a minimum of 6 feet for the bed of the truck (making that 11 feet) and then a minimum of 25 feet for a small 5er (thats 36' and thats conservative). I would think a wireless system or a regular backup cam would be better than USB. I don't know for sure but this is my guess. It may be worth a try, let me know how it works out if you can find a 40' - 60' USB cable.


----------



## slik4x4 (Sep 5, 2007)

the longest usb cable i have ever seen is 10'. but you can buy a little addapter set that converts a network cable to usb.

slik4x4


----------

